# Started a grow out room



## luke77 (Oct 28, 2012)

I decided to start a grow out room for angel and possibly other fish. I currently have two 55s a 29g and a 20H. In one 55 I have small silver and marble angels and the other 55 and 29 I have Koi angels. In my 20 I have a breeding pair of angels.


----------



## luke77 (Oct 28, 2012)

Short tour of my grow out room.
https://youtu.be/8wIEouLhY9s


----------



## SantaMonica (Sep 19, 2008)

Rooms are great. All rent or mortgage payments should include one extra room for such things.


----------

